# ITV Homes from Hell looking in USA



## LauraStevens

Hi Everyone,

I am currently working on the new series of Homes from Hell for ITV Studios. Do you know of anyone whose home has become a living nightmare?
We want to hear about all and any domestic disaster zones – the new build house with a monster list of snags, the expensive development riddled with faults, the new estate built in the wrong place, the cowboy built house that’s falling apart etc.
We are also keen on home-related stories such as first time buyer nightmares, fights with local planning departments over new homes or extensions, a builder who wants to blow the whistle on bad practice, the estate agent selling duds etc.
If you know of any stories in the America, especially Florida please contact us by email:
[email protected]
Many thanks
Laura


----------

